# Midnight's 36 Gallon tank.



## MidnightBaelfire (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, here we go again. I tried this yesterday and it wasn't letting me attach any photos. Hopefully this works.

Here are the promised pics of my 36 Bowfront Aquarium.


----------



## MidnightBaelfire (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry for the bad quality as you near the last couple pics. They were taken just before a cleaning and water change. It was the best pic I could get of Ying and Yang. (I hadn't gotten them yet in the first few pics)

Also, I accidentally added a pic of my son but decided to leave it because he's such a cutie lol.

What do you think?


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I like how your fish match your substrate! Looks good!


----------



## MidnightBaelfire (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks . With my 10 gallon I didn't really put much thought into it. I just grabbed come gravel that I thought looked nice and whatever decorations I could afford. 

With this one, I actually took the time to plan out what I wanted it to look like. Browsing PetSmart's website etc. Once I had an idea in mind I saved up etc. Found the tank on Kijiji, my mother bought the gravel, filter, air pump, and tubing as a gift (part of my bday gift like the mollies). Then I was able to find the decorations on sale. I am really happy with the final look.


----------

